# Cloud Eggs



## dragnlaw (May 25, 2017)

So I think I've finally got the hang of "Cloud Eggs"..  it is a recipe you have to really watch your timing with.  

Being alone I only use the toaster oven. I could do two maybe even 4 in it, but otherwise for a crowd I would use the big oven. 

Preheat oven to 425 f.

Butter a piece of parchment paper for your sheet - I don't have a small silicone sheet but I would think you should also butter that. Aside from the fact it will slide off nicely it does impart a buttery hint.

Separate your egg white and yolk. Beat the white into a meringue but stop before it is really 'dry'. 

Here is where you can add your different optional ingredients - to each his own!  I use about:-

1 heaping Tbsp of finely minced scallion/shallot, 
1 Tbsp bacon bits (I don't feel like dirtying a pan to cook bacon - but I might for a bunch of people), 
freshly ground pepper (salt comes later)

more options:  grated cheese, minced olives, any herb as in Italian seasoning, basil, tarragon, I like hand rubbed oregano, etc...  whatever you can dream up! I would try to limit the additions as you don't want to overwhelm the egg white.

- pile your egg white on your parchment paper in a mound, 
- indent a circular area just a little larger than your yolk, as the meringue bakes it puffs a little bit making the indent slightly smaller.
- bake for 2 min. (possibly 3, depending on your oven) USE YOUR TIMER
- remove from oven, add your egg yolk, 
- sprinkle with salt (malden salt is pretty, but just a little! )
- bake for another 2 min. - then check every minute til you see the bit of white that was still around the yolk turning white and dry spots seem to appear on the yolk.
- meanwhile make your toast 

Enjoy!


----------



## Kayelle (May 25, 2017)

That's really pretty Dragn. 

I love eggs in the morning..something quick, so I'd save that for company for sure.


----------



## dragnlaw (May 25, 2017)

Pictures of previous attempts.  The meringue on these were a little bit over cooked and there was no butter on the paper.  Made a difference. Overcooking the meringue makes them quite 'chewy' plus without the butter on the paper made the bottoms also chewier. I could not cut it with my fork, had to use a knife.  My winter house chives didn't really impart too much flavour.

Those little tiny Dollar Store ice cream cups have sure come in handy!  Got them for the grands but so far it is only adults using them!


----------



## dragnlaw (May 25, 2017)

That's true *Kayelle*...  but you'd best practice first!  !   

I was concentrating so much on the timing in the oven - I didn't consider the time it took to beat the egg white and chop the scallion.  But it didn't really seem long. Although it certainly doesn't take long to beat... unless you are doing it by hand.  I tried the first time by hand 'cause it was _only one egg white_ and then said, 'nope' out comes the hand mixer!

Certainly not something you'd make trying to head out the door!


----------



## Kayelle (May 26, 2017)

Now that I stop to think about it Dragn, I wouldn't attempt them for company either. Far to much concentration with people yacking with me in the kitchen.  A breakfast casserole is more my speed. They sure are *pretty* though.


----------



## dragnlaw (May 26, 2017)

Well, now that you mention it...   I'm guessing I would especially mess up the timing with a bunch of people yakking around me.   

I'll save it for a "make me feel special" morning or a rainy Sunday morning. Thanks for the insight!


----------



## Sagittarius (May 26, 2017)

Dragnlaw, 

A delighting gorgeous Brunch for two !  

This is exceptional ..

Have a great weekend ..


----------



## dragnlaw (May 26, 2017)

Gosh, golly, thanks *Sagittarius*!


----------



## Sagittarius (May 26, 2017)

*Dragnlaw*



dragnlaw said:


> Gosh, golly, thanks *Sagittarius*!






You are very welcome. Have a nice weekend ..


----------

